# 2010 Rogue AWD CVT-Trans fluid service



## IDRIVEROGUE (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi - im past the 60K recommended CVT fluid replacement, so I need the service (im at 75K). But is it recommended to get a full flush and fill? or just replace fluid via the pan? the former is more expensive than the latter. And should I go to dealer? or can local repair shop (e.g., Firestone) handle it?

Cheers


----------

